# News - Legal und kostenlos: C&C, Ground Control, MechWarrior und andere PC Spiele



## TheKhoaNguyen (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,762944


----------



## Septimus (2. Juli 2010)

Beneath a Steel Sky lässt sich nicht Downloaden: 404-File or Directory not Found
Gut das ich das noch habe,das ist ein Klassiker den man gespielt haben muß vor allem wenn man Sarkasmus mag.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (2. Juli 2010)

Septimus schrieb:


> Beneath a Steel Sky lässt sich nicht Downloaden: 404-File or Directory not Found
> Gut das ich das noch habe,das ist ein Klassiker den man gespielt haben muß vor allem wenn man Sarkasmus mag.


Danke für den Hinweis. Link ist ausgbessert.

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Orckilla (2. Juli 2010)

Nur Mal zur Info mein Avast hatt mir angezeigt ,dass sich malware von der Seite zum Download von Rise and Fall ausgehe.


----------



## dekkart (2. Juli 2010)

Beneath a Steel Sky spielt im "Cyberpunk-Universum"? ... Autsch!


----------



## EinAlterMann (2. Juli 2010)

Mechwarrior ist ein super Spiel, dort gibt es jetzt noch ( nach ca 12 Jahren   ) einige Ligen ( deutsch und international ). Allerdings wird das Spiel nicht mehr von der Zone von Microsoft unterstützt... Server findet man allerdings in der sogenannten "Mektek-Zone" .... eine Zone die von Spielern für Spieler aufgebaut wurde. Solo macht das Spiel viel Spass aber online gegen und mit anderen ist es besser.

Da ich nicht weiß ob ich Links posten darf, empfele ich für die Leute die daran interessiert sind die Schlagwörter "Mechwarrior-online , Mechwarriorleague, NBT HC und Mektek".... dort findet man Leute die einen helfen können das super Vergnügen auch Online zu geniesen.


mfg
EinAlterMann  aka TK_Oldman


----------



## MasterOhh (2. Juli 2010)

Rise And Fall stürzt bei mir während der Installation ab (Vista 32Bit Home Premium)


----------



## Loron (2. Juli 2010)

Einige Videos gehen nicht. Steht nur dort "Error #2036"


----------



## Tikky (2. Juli 2010)

fehler hab ich auch, probier trotzdem auf play zu drücken, das video beginnt trotz der fehlermeldung


----------



## Loron (2. Juli 2010)

Also das Game RIse and Fall geh schonmal nicht unter Win 7, nichtmal im XP-Mode. Jetzt mal paar andere noch probieren.


----------



## Schredder (3. Juli 2010)

Battle Chess war das einzige game dass mich zum Schach spielen an den PC fesseln konnte. Bei allen anderen Schachspielen die seither erschienen sind bevorzuge ich doch lieber die Brettvariante gegen Opa oder den im Spielfeld eingebauten Schachcomputer. 
Wär echt kewl, wenns von Battle Chess mal nen Nachfolger/Neuauflage/Remake mit moderner 3D Grafik geben würde ... darauf warte ich aber schon weit länger als auf den Duke. ^^


----------



## HawkEy3 (3. Juli 2010)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit SimCity classic auf win7 64bit zu installieren? setup.exe sagt "Datei ist nicht mit der ausgeführten Windows Version kompatibel"


----------



## BadBulldog (3. Juli 2010)

weis jemand von euch wo man earthsige 2 downloaden kann? ich hab gehört das soll es auch als freedownload geben


----------



## SiNisTroN (3. Juli 2010)

BadBulldog schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die  DosBox
> oder  ScummVM . Das
> sind Emulatoren für ältere (Microsoft-)Plattformen,


   ScummVM ist ein Emulator, sondern eine Interpreter für die Scriptsprache Scumm, die von Lucas Arts und anderen für ihre Adventures verwendet wurde. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S...


----------



## Corbanx (4. Juli 2010)

btw... bioforge for free...
kult game...

jemand lust 'n 2. teil auf die beine zu stellen?


----------



## b34v13s (4. Juli 2010)

Leider lässt sich MadTV unter Vista nicht starten, auch nicht im Kompatibiläts Modus...


----------



## b34v13s (4. Juli 2010)

ok mit dem prog DOSBOX gehts ohne Propleme.....


----------



## judoka (5. Juli 2010)

feine Auswahl, aber ich habe Probleme, C&C Tiberian Sun zum Laufen zu bekommen. komplettes rar runtergeladen, entpackt aber ich finde kein setup, kein install, und bei start von sun.exe oder game.exe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Lösungen? Danke!


----------



## g-13mrnice (6. Juli 2010)

judoka schrieb:


> feine Auswahl, aber ich habe Probleme, C&C Tiberian Sun zum Laufen zu bekommen. komplettes rar runtergeladen, entpackt aber ich finde kein setup, kein install, und bei start von sun.exe oder game.exe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Lösungen? Danke!



Da fehlt noch irgendwie ne Regdatei, google mal danach, gibt genug Lsg bzw Downloads der Reg. Das Spiel selbst brauch nicht installiert zu werden, dann google auch gleich nach der Auflösungsänderung in der ini Datei, aus dem Game lässt sich voll die Ameisenfarm machen


----------



## oldmantell (6. Juli 2010)

Wer bei Mad TV Geldprobleme haben sollte, fahre zur Filmagentur und ziehe die Maus ganz rechts unten neben den Aktenkoffer und schon hat man einen Geisterfilm den man direkt verkaufen kann.


----------



## Rakyr (19. April 2011)

Die beiden Elder Scrolls Spiele kann man auch von der offiziellen Seite runterladen, ohne nervige Werbung!


----------



## LevArris1 (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Hm, bin ich blind ? Sehe keine Links zum Downloaden der Spiele


----------



## der-jan (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*



LevArris1 schrieb:


> Hm, bin ich blind ? Sehe keine Links zum Downloaden der Spiele


  ob du jetzt blind bist weiß ich nicht - aber ich zumindest seh download links


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Genial. Ewig war ich auf der Suche nach Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo.
Danke an das PC Games-Team !


----------



## Axion (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

find leider kein link für die C&C's ?!?!


----------



## NaiBaF-ger (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

man ne frage weis jemand wo man dass alte delta force herbekommt ? bzw  gibts dass auch als legaler dl?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Ich find das immer klasse, wenn es diverse Klassiker jetzt kostenlos zum downloaden und spielen gibt. Das ist erstens eine tolle Sache für neue Spieler sich diese Spiele mal anzuschauen, wie sie damals waren. Und zweitens bleiben so diese Spiele weiter "frisch" und geraten nicht in Vergessenheit.
Denn ohne kostenlose Versionen, Abandonware und Co. wären solche alten Spiele wohl irgendwann für immer verloren und vergessen.


----------



## dessoul (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Naja, ich hab mittlerweile gelernt, dem Gaul ins Maul zu schauen: Command& Conquer - kostenlos zum download verfügbar- ist nicht mehr zu deeinstallieren... Das System lässt es nicht zu, man muss das komplett manuell durchführen und was dann noch irgendwo im System verbleibt, das kann man dann kaum noch kontrollieren... Das müllt mir einfach alles zu, ich bleib in Zukunft lieber weg davon...


----------



## aless515 (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

wo sind die download-links SSSS aaaahh bin ich doof x3


----------



## rhcprocks (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Es ist übrigens nicht möglich Rise&Fall in Deutschland zu spielen.


----------



## master-chief007 (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

wo kann man auf der verlinkten Seite bei C&C 2 das Spiel downloaden?? bin irgendwie gerade blind im moment


----------



## m-van-houten05 (20. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

manche links funktionieren irgendwie nicht, oder mach ich was falsch ?

wenn mir hier noch jemand einen link für einen gratis download von dime city nennen könnte, wär das wie weihnachten und ostern zusammen!!!


----------



## master-chief007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

Auf Chip online gibts einen funktionierenden link.....
Auf der EA page ist der link offenbar nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## HawkEy3 (21. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*



m-van-houten05 schrieb:


> wenn mir hier noch jemand einen link für einen gratis download von dime city nennen könnte, wär das wie weihnachten und ostern zusammen!!!


 www.hotud.org/component/content/article/37-strategy/20000


----------



## KlausB (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*

S.W.I.N.E. , der Vorgänger von Codename Panzers fehlt auf der Liste.

http://www.winsoftware.de/swine,142,24862.htm
oder auf Chip.de


----------



## der-jan (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - PC-Spiele kostenlos und legal: C&C, GTA, The Elder Scrolls, Need for Speed und mehr als Download*



dessoul schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mittlerweile gelernt, dem Gaul ins Maul zu schauen: Command& Conquer - kostenlos zum download verfügbar- ist nicht mehr zu deeinstallieren... Das System lässt es nicht zu, man muss das komplett manuell durchführen und was dann noch irgendwo im System verbleibt, das kann man dann kaum noch kontrollieren... Das müllt mir einfach alles zu, ich bleib in Zukunft lieber weg davon...



 ein 15 jahre altes spiel kann dir doch dein system nicht zumüllen...
wenn da ggf ein paar dateien in systemordnern hängen bleiben sollte das nie und nimmer dein os beeinträchtigen - und wenn man bedenkt wie viel datenmüll vista und win7 selbst haben... 

da gibt es ganz andere kandidaten die wirklich die systeme zumüllen und langsamer machen... 

btw es ist sowieso besser die 10 euro oder was auch immer (ich hab 7 pfund 50 bei game bezahlt) in die sammelbox von c&c zu investieren, die kommt auch dann mit allen addons der alten teile daher


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2011)

Solche alten schrott spiele na ja gut das einzige was da noch einen Zock wert ist in der heutigen Zeit ist die C&C Reihe echt ein Klassiker.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> ein 15 jahre altes spiel kann dir doch dein system nicht zumüllen...
> wenn da ggf ein paar dateien in systemordnern hängen bleiben sollte das nie und nimmer dein os beeinträchtigen - und wenn man bedenkt wie viel datenmüll vista und win7 selbst haben...
> 
> da gibt es ganz andere kandidaten die wirklich die systeme zumüllen und langsamer machen...
> ...


 Wenn ich ein Spiel deinstallieren will dann will ich das es restlos bis auf den letzten Registryeintrag aus dem System verschwindet. Ist das nicht möglich wird es eben gar nicht erst installiert.


----------



## der-jan (24. Juni 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel deinstallieren will dann will ich das es restlos bis auf den letzten Registryeintrag aus dem System verschwindet. Ist das nicht möglich wird es eben gar nicht erst installiert.


da jetzt mal die gegenfrage - informierst du dich auch wirklich bei allen spielen, die du installierst ob sie sich restlos deinstallieren lassen? kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen denn da gibt es echt viele die was "Hinterlassen" und wenn es sogar um reg einträge sind, da sind es massen an spiele wo reste bleiben
nutz einfach regclean und aus die maus wenn es dir um ne saubere reg ini geht


----------



## maxichec (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi.
Und wo bekommt man bitte schön "Kostenlos" ?> Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun+ Addon Firestorm.
Iwe finde ich kein Download Link nur weiterleitung auf dessen Homepage?? ^.-

Mfg


----------



## DrProof (29. Dezember 2011)

Da klickt man sich durch in der Hoffnung einen Klassiker zu finden den man vielleicht verpasst hat und merkt...
Scheiße ich hab das alles schon einmal durchgespielt.. O_o


----------



## hifumi (29. Dezember 2011)

Einige der Videos bringen nette Erinnerungen zurück.
Damals habe ich bei Battlechess zum Beispiel nie richtig gespielt, sondern immer beide Parteien übernommen um mir möglichst alle Kampfanimationen mal anschauen zu können.

Bioforge war auch nett, und ulkig. "Wenn du die Gabel willst, muss ich dich aber enttäuschen!"


----------



## AngryByte (29. Dezember 2011)

Sorry aber woran erkenne ich auf der Abandonware Seite, ob das Spiel auch wirklich vom Rechteinhaber freigegeben wurde ?


----------



## unclegroovy (29. Dezember 2011)

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot  link verlinkt nicht auf den download sondern nur auf die youtube seite oder was das ist


----------



## Pudwerx (29. Dezember 2011)

Und das soll legal sein? LOL
Folgender Hinweis steht ganz fett auf der Seite


 Some people reported having problems with this version cracked by 'Fabulous Furlough', so there is a link to an alternate version with a different crack in the extras (to the right).


Big Fail PCGames! ROFL


----------



## dancle (29. Dezember 2011)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Sorry aber woran erkenne ich auf der Abandonware Seite, ob das Spiel auch wirklich vom Rechteinhaber freigegeben wurde ?


 
Gar nicht, solche Spiel sind meist nur durch ihr Alter angeblich freigegeben, die Rechteinhaber haben diese Spiel meist gar nicht freigegeben. Siehe dazu auch: Abandonware – Wikipedia


----------



## cvzone (29. Dezember 2011)

z.B hier: 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-Command-amp-Conquer-Tiberian-Sun_41508621.html

die anderen C&C Teile gibt es dort auch.


----------



## AngryByte (29. Dezember 2011)

@ dancle
Genau darauf beziehe ich mich, wenn pcgames legal in der Überschrift hat, müssen die doch einen aktuellen Hinweis erhalten haben / recherchiert haben, daß die Rechteinhaber die Software freigegeben haben, ansonsten kann man bei abandonia.com leider nicht von legal sprechen. Ich erwarte offenbar zu viel.

@ cvzone
Danke, das gute Stück hab ich mir beim Release für 99 Märker geholt , ich beziehe mich mehr auf das Zeug von abandonia. Hätte nicht vermutet, daß hier so fragwürdige Links angegeben werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt noch weitere kostenlos:

Söldner Secret Wars (Community Edition):  Klick
Fallout: Klick
Area 51: Klick
The Suffering: Klick
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy: Klick
Postal 2 - Share the Pain Multiplayer: Klick
Fear Combat: Klick
Penumbra: Klick
RTCW Enemy Territory: Klick

Hier gibts noch eine schöne Übersicht, was sonst noch so legal zum Downloaden gibt. Da sind auch ein paar von Fans gemachte Spiele dabei: Klick

Man sollte meiner Meinung nach sowieso alle uralten Spiele kostenlos freigeben. Sozusagen als Kulturgut für alle Spieler


----------



## der-jan (29. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt noch weitere kostenlos:
> 
> Söldner Secret Wars (Community Edition):  Klick



bei dem titel tue ich mich immer schwer es ohne jede erklärung als free download anzuführen 
es hat soweot ich weiß den botsupport weggestrichen dh rein gar nix mehr für solospieler und der multiplayer... läde man sich da nicht nur ein client runter und ist von der serverstruktur die das aus spaß an der freude betreiben abhängig?


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2011)

ufff uffff hier fehlt noch eindeutig MDK. Ein Klassiker schlechthin und
darf in keiner Action-Sammlung fehlen.

MDK - Freeware jetzt kostenlos spielen bei t-online.de Spiele

natürlich mit dosbox . läuft einwandfrei 
bitte


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> bei dem titel tue ich mich immer schwer es ohne jede erklärung als free download anzuführen
> es hat soweot ich weiß den botsupport weggestrichen dh rein gar nix mehr für solospieler und der multiplayer... läde man sich da nicht nur ein client runter und ist von der serverstruktur die das aus spaß an der freude betreiben abhängig?


 
Guter Punkt. Hab auch grad gelesen, dass mittlerweile bei der oder den neuesten Versionen der Community Edition das Funkgerät im Einzelspieler für die Missionen entfernt wurde. Da kann man also nur noch so alleine rumlaufen und ballern. Anscheinend haben die Missionen nicht funktioniert und wurden entfernt. Ist also jetzt nur noch ein reines MP Spiel.


----------



## unclegroovy (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage die mich hier ereilt ist doch .. warum klappen von Anfang an einige links und andere nicht bzw. immernoch nicht ... wenn ich einen Artikel verfasse dann muss es doch einwandfrei sein ...


----------



## der-jan (30. Dezember 2011)

unclegroovy schrieb:


> Die Frage die mich hier ereilt ist doch .. warum klappen von Anfang an einige links und andere nicht bzw. immernoch nicht ... wenn ich einen Artikel verfasse dann muss es doch einwandfrei sein ...


 "ereilt" ist eine super wortwahl in diesem zusammenhang - du bist dir im klaren, daß der artikel schon ne ganze zeit auf dem buckel hat und deshalb halt links "ins nichts laufen"


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2011)

AngryByte schrieb:


> Sorry aber woran erkenne ich auf der Abandonware Seite, ob das Spiel auch wirklich vom Rechteinhaber freigegeben wurde ?


... so doof es klingt: Google.

Wenn ein relativ bekanntes Spiel seitens der Rechteinhaber 'freigegeben' wird, bringen recht viele Seiten eine News dazu. Findest du im Internet keine News zu Spiel X, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das der Download nicht legal ist. 

Allerdings, und das jetzt bitte nicht als Rechtfertigung für Kopien verstehen: ich bezweifel doch sehr stark das bei Spielen, der ~10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben hier wirklich noch jemand an der Verwertung seiner Rechte interessiert ist. Allerdings machen Handyspiele, iOS & Android, dem ganzen ein Strich durch die Rechnung ... z.B. gab es von Death Rally ein Remake & das gute alte Death Rally haben wir damals bei Nullmodempartys, Vorgänger von LAN-Party  , bis zum Erbrechen gespielt.


----------



## K-Rudi (30. Dezember 2011)

hey 
wo kann man c&c red alert downloaden?? da gibts keinen link


----------



## der-jan (30. Dezember 2011)

K-Rudi schrieb:


> hey wo kann man c&c red alert downloaden??


bei chip.de


----------



## K-Rudi (31. Dezember 2011)

geht es eigentlich die cd´s einzulegen und mit scummvm c&c alarmstufe rot zu spielen?
ich hab die cd´s und möchte nix neues kaufen
danke


----------



## der-jan (31. Dezember 2011)

K-Rudi schrieb:


> geht es eigentlich die cd´s einzulegen und mit scummvm c&c alarmstufe rot zu spielen?
> ich hab die cd´s und möchte nix neues kaufen
> danke



du verwirrst mich - erst fragt du wo man kostenlos red alert runterladen kann und jetzt hast du die cd´s und möchtest "nix neues kaufen"?

alarmstufe rot läuft im soloplayer unter windows xp mittels patch der noch von westwood kam d.h. es sollte auch unter vista und 7 laufen mit dem patch ist aber das spielen des multiplayers/lan nicht möglich


----------



## K-Rudi (31. Dezember 2011)

aja ich hab c&c alarmstufe rot + vergeltungsschlag auf gebrannter cd aber beim install kommt gleich der fehler.
jetzt denk ich über downloaden nach oder ob ich es mit den cd´s unter vista irgendwie schaffen kann.

ich möchte eh nur soloplayer, voerst. 
den patch gibts auf der homepage??

danke dir


----------



## der-jan (31. Dezember 2011)

ach du... 
beim installieren von red alert von einer damaligen cd mußt du natürlich erstmal die setup exe im kompartibilitätsmodus starten

der patch ist in den downloadvollversionen gleich mit drin, es gab ihn separat (sind glaub ich nur 2 mb) auf der westwood seite, die natürlich seit längerem nicht mehr existent ist

es ist der patch 1.08 wie gesagt es ist ein offizieller patch
bezüglich patches immer eine  sehr gute wahl ist patches-scrolls.de - hab gerade auch nachgesehen, die haben den patch
cnc headquarters (cnc-hq.de) hat ihn natürlich auch


----------



## K-Rudi (2. Januar 2012)

hab die cd eingelegt
eigenschaften: geändert auf kompatibilitätmodus auf windows 95 eingestellt.

siehe anhang (fehlermeldung) hab im laufwerk unter setup95 bei der datei setup.exe den kompatibilitätsmodus auf windows95 geändert und übernommen.

aber ich bin iwie zu blöd dafür. gibts ne kurze install anleitung??
danke dir.


----------

